
What can we learn from people who succeed later in life? - artsandsci
https://ideas.ted.com/what-can-we-learn-from-people-who-succeed-later-in-life/
======
rookie101
I'm having trouble understanding the q factor concept. For example, the
article suggests that if you have a low q factor then consider switching, but
this seems to conflict with the example of Fenn, who basically stuck through
until he made a breakthrough. Am I missing something?

